
Ix – Command-line pastebin - ca98am79
http://ix.io/
======
halosghost
I'd recommend pb <[https://github.com/ptpb/pb>](https://github.com/ptpb/pb>).
It is free and open-source (so you can easily host your own deployment of
it—it's even in the AUR for Arch users:
<[https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/pb-
git/>](https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/pb-git/>)), provides a ton of
features that no other pastebin offers and provides most (if not all) of the
features provided by other common cli-accessible pastebins (like ix and
sprunge). You can find the reference deployment at
<[https://ptpb.pw>](https://ptpb.pw>).

~~~
finnn
Nice, reference deployment even supports https

~~~
halosghost
Even better than that; it _only_ serves over https. :D

------
KevinKorb
Just install wgetpaste. It is a lot easier and supports multiple services.

------
wgx
[http://ix.io/user/](http://ix.io/user/) (shows the last 100 anonymous posts)
was quite entertaining when I tried it just now.

------
LukeHoersten
This is such a cool project as a whole. The domain, the simplicity of the
project (curl wrapper), the fact that the homepage is basically a man page,
the simple auth. It's just an awesome concept and really well done.

------
davexunit
I didn't see a link for source code. How does one self-host this?

~~~
halosghost
You don't. Ix is not Open-source. Sprunge (an alternative) is, but I never
found it to be very simple. This is one of the things I so love about pb (see
my other comment ITT).

~~~
davexunit
> Ix is not Open-source

Surprising that a tool with a CLI focus and a home page that looks like a man
page is non-free. Oh well. Thanks.

pb looks cool, though the node dependency makes it much more heavyweight than
I think it intends.

~~~
halosghost
On closer look, it seems node is a makedep, not a runtime dep.

~~~
davexunit
So I still need it in order to build it. People tend to forget that other
people might want to build their software to package it for a distro, and
would even like to run the test suite, and they use crazy amounts of build
time dependencies that make it hard to do.

------
VikingCoder
Many machines on Ix.

